# Okay, there's no way anyone can do this.



## Xtremevillan (Dec 22, 2007)

Tools Of The Trade Power Tab by Carcass @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


NO ONE CAN TREMOLO PICK THAT FAST.

(I'm talking about the power chords, then the 6 trem picks, then repeating)


----------



## Adam (Dec 22, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> Tools Of The Trade Power Tab by Carcass @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com
> 
> 
> NO ONE CAN TREMOLO PICK THAT FAST.
> ...



I'm not even much of a rythm player and I can do that and I'm pretty sure most of the members here can too.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Dec 22, 2007)

I can kinda do it on 120, but by the time I hit 130, I'm just doing 4 tremolo picks and moving on. FUCK.,

I think that's my problem, it's hard because its 6, not 4. I can do the part right after that fine, where it goes 000022223333


----------



## dpm (Dec 22, 2007)

Just keep practicing 

and once you've got that mastered try playing Death Certificate


----------



## Alpo (Dec 22, 2007)

Yeah, just practice. It's not that hard.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 22, 2007)

practice more


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 22, 2007)

this is bullshit
if you think that is impressive i suggest you listen to Zone by allan holdworth



that is so easy to do
most Nile songs have far quicker picking than that


----------



## Xtremevillan (Dec 23, 2007)

Serious? Hm.


Well, I'll keep going...tomrrow. Work has exhausted me. 


The only problem is in my mind I go 1-2-3-4-5-6 and I can't count faster at 120+ BPM


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 23, 2007)

I'd personally say break away from the textbook counting BPM crap and try to feel the part out and play it, in stead of counting every pickstroke...


----------



## Xtremevillan (Dec 23, 2007)

Well my tremolo picking is uneven as it is, you think I should do it? I'm trying to work my way (by groups of 10BPM) towards the 198 that it really is.


----------



## budda (Dec 23, 2007)

have you tried... slowing down?

get the rhythm right at 70BMP and work your way up. the point to playing w/ the click is you dont look at the light, you play in time, and you play cleanly. once you can play your piece cleanly, you up the BPM by 10. you keep practising at this speed, until it's the proper rhythm and you play it cleanly. repeat.

sounds like you're going too fast to start out with - slow down. yeah it's a bitch, and yeah you will be a killer player if you stick with it.


----------



## Chris (Dec 23, 2007)

I love the people in this thread that popped out of the womb with the ability to trem pick at 300bpm.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 23, 2007)

Chris said:


> I love the people in this thread that popped out of the womb with the ability to trem pick at 300bpm.







Xtremevillan said:


> Well my tremolo picking is uneven as it is, you think I should do it? I'm trying to work my way (by groups of 10BPM) towards the 198 that it really is.



i don't think you should be doing it in jumps of 10.
try jumps of 3 or 4 and try it that way.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 23, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> Well my tremolo picking is uneven as it is, you think I should do it? I'm trying to work my way (by groups of 10BPM) towards the 198 that it really is.



Just try practicing slower and getting faster as your wrist gets more comfortable with the motion. 

Personally, I hate the metronome hammering stuff, just my opinion, but it never really worked for me.


----------



## dpm (Dec 23, 2007)

Gotta agree with Mike here. Sit you and your unplugged guitar's ass in front of the TV for a few hours and practice your picking. Work through the strings progressively, a minute or two each, like BEADGBE then EBGDAEB, BAEDAGDBGE etc... count 6's if you feel it helps Don't do anything with your left hand, except maybe flip channels. You need to _relax_ and get your mind off it.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 23, 2007)

When I was first learning guitar I was playing a lot of Metallica songs and as a result built up my downpicking skills considerably. When I realized that my alternate picking needed work I did pretty much what Dan said  

Now I've got some good chops in that respect. 

Moral: You don't necessarily NEED metronome to help you progress, unless you have serious timing issues, but that can improve from experience and playing with a GOOD drummer.

As you start to record yourself you'll notice that you'll progressively get tighter and more on-time with your playing, and in this situation I'll employ a metronome to help, unless of course I'm playing to a drum track. 

Just don't get frustrated if you can't play 10,000 notes a measure at 400BPM  It's not worth it. Just build your skills, play stuff within your comfort range and progressively push yourself when that stuff is too easy.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 23, 2007)

People who know me consider me a pretty good alternative/speed picker, so let me give you some advice:

1) What helped me the most to get better was playing along to songs from extreme bands. The first time I could play along to certain Nile songs start to finish I knew I was in okay shape. Just practice a lot and push yourself by getting into some technical/fast bands. Obviously you don't want to JUST inspiration from bands like this though, you want to be well-rounded and learn other techniques and blend it together.

2) I find it's easier with thicker picks (~2MM). The strings give you less resistance with thicker picks like that. With thin picks you have to do all the work. Karl Sanders from Nile just as an example uses 3MM picks. I personally love the 2MM gator grips.

3) Don't put too much effort into it. You should be able cleanly trem pick like mad without really expending any effort. For me it's more painful to do a lot of down picking stuff than to trem pick for days.


----------



## dpm (Dec 23, 2007)

Nick's got some good points there. You might find a combination of string gauge and pick shape/thickness works way better than others for you. I used to use 3mm Big Stubbies but now I'm using these thin (about 1mm) but stiff ones by Cool Picks. Very similar to Dunlop JazzIII XL's but I like the attack better. Plus they don't wear out like the Stubbies did.

Most important however is to relax. As Zim says - don't put too much effort in. The speed will not come if you're trying too hard.


----------



## deathmask666 (Dec 23, 2007)

*I was in the womb picking on my umbilical cord at 325.7BPM...

I'm a 1-String Shredder now...
*


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 23, 2007)

I personally find that heavier picks "get in the way" so to speak. 

But I did play the heavier Blue Tortex picks for quite a while.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Dec 23, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> People who know me consider me a pretty good alternative/speed picker, so let me give you some advice:
> 
> 1) What helped me the most to get better was playing along to songs from extreme bands. The first time I could play along to certain Nile songs start to finish I knew I was in okay shape. Just practice a lot and push yourself by getting into some technical/fast bands. Obviously you don't want to JUST inspiration from bands like this though, you want to be well-rounded and learn other techniques and blend it together.
> 
> ...



1) Bam. I agree with Mr Zim. Play along to stuff, work the speed up. Basically that whole pulsing thing (where you pick slightly harder on the first in every 4 strokes, or in 8 like the guys from nile do) like an accent. once you have that "pulse" it'll help you count that 200 bpm by splitting it into subdivisions so you don't have to count that fast.

2)I still prefer 1mm picks, but definately need a pick that won't bend. 2mm is just too thick i find!

3) Actually, i can do the asame thing, tremelo pick for ages without putting much effort into it, but, it sounds better with a lot of power behind it. Hence, 190-200bpm becomes "taxing" on the arm. But it sounds better, if you can't hear it acoustically with the guitar unplugged, then practive  (Which I need to start doing as my right arm has lost momentum recently )

Whatever people tell you, 200bpm, cleanly, AND in sync with kicks AND digging in is hard. A lot of guys will sit there and tell you they can pick fast, but will fall apart when placed in a studio and told to match the kicks exactly. It's not easy. Despite what anyone tells you, and I did that shit for 3+ years solid.



Chris said:


> I love the people in this thread that popped out of the womb with the ability to trem pick at 300bpm.


 Trem picking was a bit of a shock to me when i first started doign it. But it's not the speed, it's mainaining the speed and locking in 100% with the kicks while not playing too lightly. Picking fast is only half the battle.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Dec 23, 2007)

dpm said:


> Most important however is to relax. As Zim says - don't put too much effort in. The speed will not come if you're trying too hard.


True. Forcing it leads to problems. Speed will come. But, don't pick like a pussy either  Just get both going on, controlled solid picking (where the pick wins, not the string, ie, no bending that pick pack and forth), oh, and avoid rotosound strings for tremelo picking, i used to go through the A or D string within 30 minutes of the start of the set. With 10-52's.


----------



## stubhead (Dec 23, 2007)

I find a delay pedal to be extremely helpful, whether it's a stompbox, in a modeler, or in a rack. Set it for about 65-80% repeat volume and _single repeats only._ By varying the delay period, you can make it feed back groups of two notes, three notes, fours, sixes, elevens, whatever you want. You can set it so that the first four delayed notes are doubling the last four notes of a twelve note pattern, just as one example of a million. All the inconsistencies within each pattern show up perfectly, whether it's slowing down within a lick or a timing glitch changing strings.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 23, 2007)

stubhead said:


> I find a delay pedal to be extremely helpful, whether it's a stompbox, in a modeler, or in a rack. Set it for about 65-80% repeat volume and _single repeats only._ By varying the delay period, you can make it feed back groups of two notes, three notes, fours, sixes, elevens, whatever you want. You can set it so that the first four delayed notes are doubling the last four notes of a twelve note pattern, just as one example of a million. All the inconsistencies within each pattern show up perfectly, whether it's slowing down within a lick or a timing glitch changing strings.



With all due respect, I find you are really doing yourself a huge disservice by resorting to that method. You are free to do whatever you wish of course, but I would not recommend that method to anybody else - reinforcing really bad habits really. Now, if you're just doing that for fun and you can trempick properly on your own, disregard my comment.


----------



## stuh84 (Dec 23, 2007)

I dont think he's saying that he uses the delay pedal to make it so he doesn't have to do half the notes. What he is saying is if you have a delay pedal, you have to be 100% consistent with your timing otherwise the attacks of notes will start to sound like you are hitting the string twice, and the mistakes are noticeable. When the repeat hits, and you are consistent, you shouldn't notice there being a repeat. If you do notice a repeat, then you are out of time.

Its an odd method, but definitely one that will work


----------



## stubhead (Dec 23, 2007)

> I don't think he's saying that he uses the delay pedal to make it so he doesn't have to do half the notes.



Yeah, not at all. It's just a really quick, really efficient way to _record_ what you're doing and keep doubling it until you iron out inconsistencies - for another example play a lick quickly in one position starting with your index finger that you can double perfectly, then play the exact same notes in a different position that starts with your little finger and snap back and forth between the two positions playing all the notes evenly. Try doubling octaves, back and forth with no hesitations. Short of having an in-house drummer on call 24 hours a day (they eat too much & their farts smell) this is a hugely helpful tool, as is any way to record yourself at any time in your practicing with just a footswitch-on trigger.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Dec 23, 2007)

Interesting things in here.


1) Yes, I slowed it down from 198 bpm -> 130. I got it down at 130 now, I just keep repeating 1-2-3-4-5-6. I'm working up!

2) Thanks Chris 

3) Jumps of 3 and 4 I'm going to start to do after I hit 140, at slow BPM 10's barely do anything. I didn't even notice when I went from 110 to 120. 

4) I have been doing that, mentally, doing the 1-2-3-4-5-6 at 120 for like an hour yesterday. Then work!

5) I always play unplugged except for occasions, such as this, when plugged would help me recognize it better. 

6) zimbloth, I love to play Necrophagist. But then I figured, why not learn some backbone metal techniques that are vital to everyone before jumping into that? Being said...I've been learning Epitaph and Only Ash Remains' rhythm for quite a while now. 

7) It only pains my left hand wrist and palm a little, probably because I keep switching up guitars. I don't think I'm a fan of basswood...or these pickups.

8) Yes! I use Jazz IIIs, I just got the yellow nylon or whatever metarial and the XLs, the XLs are pretty good, I prefer the smaller ones for now.


----------



## MattyCakes (Dec 23, 2007)

you shouldnt have to count pick strokes in your head. once you get good enough you feel it in your wrist.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Dec 23, 2007)

Try Unas Slayer of Gods. 32nds at 110 bpm.


----------



## JBroll (Dec 23, 2007)

If you get lost counting pickstrokes it might help you to only count the downstrokes - fewer numbers going by might make life easier. I usually just count eighths when playing sixteenths if the tempo is getting too high.

Jeff


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Dec 23, 2007)

Man you're good at counting if you can do that. I count groups of four or three when I can.


----------



## JBroll (Dec 23, 2007)

I typically count eighth notes instead of quarters, too, and I prefer having my click tracks set to eighths. Occasionally I have to count bigger groups to keep place and divide those bigger groups to keep time, but usually eighths is fine.

Jeff


----------



## Xtremevillan (Dec 24, 2007)

JBroll, that is a wonderful idea! I will try to do that.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Dec 24, 2007)

Jongpil Yun said:


> Try Unas Slayer of Gods. 32nds at 110 bpm.



or Reciprocal by Origin, 250bpm in 16ths  I saw Unmerciful (basically the memebers of Origin minus singer and drummer I think?) and the guy's picking hand was _immobile_. The only thing moving were the first joint of his thumb and his index finger pulsing back and forth which I guess allowed them to get to such insane speeds :O


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 24, 2007)

thats excatly how i pic, i dont move my hand, i only use my thumb and forefinger


----------



## Xtremevillan (Dec 24, 2007)

Jebus!


----------



## Santuzzo (Dec 24, 2007)

Anybody use their elbow for fast picking?

I know most will say "no, that's wrong technique, and you should pick from the wrist, etc.".
But I have been trying for many, many years to get faster at alternate picking with picking from the wrist, but I really got no speed, and I did all the right things, metronome, startign super slowly, etc.
I guess ths is because I'm a lefty playing righty.
Anyway, just 3-4 years ago or so I gave elbow-picking a try, and this seemed to be my only way of picking somewhat fast. I'm still working hard on it, and improvements come very slowly, but that's fine.
I think the most important thing with elbow picking is, to NOT tense up, but szay relaxed in the arm.

Any opinions on this?


----------



## JBroll (Dec 24, 2007)

If it's comfortable there's not much else to say. Finger and wrist picking are more economical but if that's all that works then make sure you keep it healthy and in shape.

Jeff


----------



## Psychoface (Dec 24, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> I'd personally say break away from the textbook counting BPM crap and try to feel the part out and play it, in stead of counting every pickstroke...



 words of wisdom ppl!


----------



## Xtremevillan (Dec 25, 2007)

I think I got it to 198 BPM, but I'll practice some more.

THanks guys!!


----------



## Naren (Dec 29, 2007)

No way anyone can do that...? That's not too difficult at all actually. I'm sure you'll have it in no time as long as you keep practicing. There are bands that play a LOT LOT LOT LOT faster than that. And there are even Carcass songs that have much faster picking than that. (In the other thread in this part of the forum, I'm working on a song that's tremolo-picked 16th notes at 220bpm, which is pretty much my limit right now, but I know guitarists who can do 16th notes at 250bpm, which is pretty ridiculous).

You seem to be on your way, though.



Jongpil Yun said:


> Man you're good at counting if you can do that. I count groups of four or three when I can.



If I'm covering a band's song like Xtremevillain is, I don't count at all. I usually have the way it goes stuck in my head from listening to the song enough times. And if it's 6/4 and an original song (one I wrote or another member of the band wrote), I usually don't count either because I have a tendency to write songs with parts in 6/4.

Like some people have said, feeling the time signature's groove and beat is a lot more effective than counting. In 6/4, if it's a continuous riff, I just accent on the 1 which makes the timing easy to feel. 

Lately I've been messing around with 5/4, because I like how it sounds kind of "off." With that, I sometimes count, but I generally find myself get used to the groove and then just stop counting and only feel it.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 29, 2007)

Santuzzo said:


> Any opinions on this?



If you are clean with it, then great. Most arent though.


----------



## Santuzzo (Dec 29, 2007)

guitarplayerone said:


> If you are clean with it, then great. Most arent though.



Well, it took me a lot of practice to stay relaxed and have onctrol and stay clean, but I think it works for me.

When I saw Vinnie Moore pick that way I knew it is possible to achieve great results with elbow-picking.

I'm still working hard on it, but it seems to work well for me, at least I get much more speed than I ever could with picking from the wrist.

Just to give you a rough idea: with my wrist I max out for tremolo picking 16th notes at about 140BPM (or even less). And that is aAFTER having worked on it for many years.

Now with picking from the elbow I get the same thin up to about 170-180BPM.
That is a huge difference !


----------



## MattyCakes (Dec 30, 2007)

Santuzzo said:


> Well, it took me a lot of practice to stay relaxed and have onctrol and stay clean, but I think it works for me.
> 
> When I saw Vinnie Moore pick that way I knew it is possible to achieve great results with elbow-picking.
> 
> ...



bad for your accuracy and elbow


----------



## Santuzzo (Dec 30, 2007)

MattyCakes said:


> bad for your accuracy and elbow



Why???? 

Can you elaborate????


----------



## JBroll (Dec 30, 2007)

Excessive strain that goes pretty far outside what your elbow is well-suited for.

Jeff


----------



## Santuzzo (Dec 30, 2007)

JBroll said:


> Excessive strain that goes pretty far outside what your elbow is well-suited for.
> 
> Jeff



Actually not. Because like I said, I don't tense up, I keep my arm and hand relaxed.

why would the wrist me well-suited for it and the elbow not?


----------



## Xtremevillan (Dec 30, 2007)

Up to 180 now.

In the beginning, I did the 1-2-3-4-5-6. Then, I did 1-2-3. Now, my arm is used to it, so I just auto do it.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Dec 30, 2007)

I think what they're saying is that your elbow is designed for large-scale movements, not tiny repetitive ones, which IMO your wrist is probably more built for. I would think. I'm not a physiatrist or whatever the relevant specialty would be here.


----------



## Santuzzo (Dec 30, 2007)

Jongpil Yun said:


> I think what they're saying is that your elbow is designed for large-scale movements, not tiny repetitive ones, which IMO your wrist is probably more built for. I would think. I'm not a physiatrist or whatever the relevant specialty would be here.



Oh, yes, I definately agree here.
But like I said and tried to explaing, picking from the elbow is theo nly way for me to get some speed. Seriously, I tried wrist for many years.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 30, 2007)

having used elbow picking for a few years, and then recently started trying alternate picking from the wrist, I can say that wrist picking gives much much more control than elbow for me.

this can be attributed to the laws of physics- there is greater inertia that must be altered in order to change what you are doing from the elbow, where you move a significantly larger amount of flesh than just your hand, which is in the wrist.

Honestly dude, I was stuck where you were for a while. I would say its most beneficial to work directly from the wrist, and just take the loss. The speed will come in a year or two. I've said it before, and I will say it again, stop racing the metronome.

That and MAB is the only shredder I know of that seems to mainly pick from the elbow, and while he has control, it doesnt seem to be quite as fine as the wrist-pickers out there (many of whom have at least equal speed). And everyone else who I have ever seen elbow-pick (myself included at the time) tend to miss notes. If you really, really absolutely ARTICULATE and NAIL every single note at 180, then maybe my advice doesnt apply. But if you are like most people who try that technique, you go fast, but you stumble over a couple of notes, and while to the layperson that amount of extra speed sounds cool, it will not impress real guitar players. Additionally, laypeople can hear articulation too, you know


----------



## Santuzzo (Dec 30, 2007)

guitarplayerone said:


> having used elbow picking for a few years, and then recently started trying alternate picking from the wrist, I can say that wrist picking gives much much more control than elbow for me.
> 
> this can be attributed to the laws of physics- there is greater inertia that must be altered in order to change what you are doing from the elbow, where you move a significantly larger amount of flesh than just your hand, which is in the wrist.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your input !

But, no, you don't understand, for me the speed in the wrist WON'T come in 1-2 years. I tired it for about 10 (!!!) years ! With no success. And I think that's probably due to the fact that I'm a lefty playing righty.
So, when I first changed to elbow picking, I was very tense and like you say, I missed notes, and the control was not there.
But I have worked very hard in not tensing up, keeping my arm relaxed and gaining control. I'm still not super fast or anything, but I am mauch faster then I ever was with wrist-picking. And I see much more improvement.

Trust me, if wrist picking would work for me, I'd prefer that, too. But after long years of trying hard I just found out, that picking from the elbow is the only way for me to pick fast, so I gotta go with that.

Check out Vinnie Moore, if you haven't, he's a perfect example of a very accurate and super fast elbow picker.


----------



## JBroll (Dec 30, 2007)

Yeah, if you can't pull it off don't stress it too much. If you can try to incorporate finger and wrist picking into some parts to lessen the strain on your elbow it'll probably help, but good luck and watch out for signs of RSI.

Jeff


----------



## Santuzzo (Dec 30, 2007)

JBroll said:


> Yeah, if you can't pull it off don't stress it too much. If you can try to incorporate finger and wrist picking into some parts to lessen the strain on your elbow it'll probably help, but good luck and watch out for signs of RSI.
> 
> Jeff



Thanks, dude !

Actually, I think there is especially with cross-string picking a certain amount of wrist movement involved when I pick from the elbow.

But there is not so much stress anymore on the elbow, I really learned to relax my arm and hand while picking fast from the elbow, this took me a long time, and at first there was too much tension, but I managed to get rid off that.
I just have to keep concentrated on that and warm up properly before I do fast picking, so no tension slips back in.


----------



## JBroll (Dec 30, 2007)

Relaxation seems to be the biggest tripping point with most picking techniques, so if you're clear there then you should be fine.

Jeff


----------



## giannifive (Dec 31, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> thats excatly how i pic, i dont move my hand, i only use my thumb and forefinger



You may want to try using your wrist only for all the picking movements. I used to keep my hand almost immobile, with my ring and pinky resting on the body under the high E. By now anchoring with the meat of my hand on the bridge and picking with my wrist I've sped up considerably. I got this from Guthrie Govan's instructional:

GUITAR_TECHNIQUES_-_Guthrie_Govan_Module1_(Alt_Picking).wmv


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 31, 2007)

he seems to use a bit of a hybrid... similar to rusty cooley. I do a hybriddy thing to, just its mostly wrist to pick, but the elbow to move the hand up and down and maintain pick angles...


----------



## Santuzzo (Dec 31, 2007)

JBroll said:


> Relaxation seems to be the biggest tripping point with most picking techniques, so if you're clear there then you should be fine.
> 
> Jeff



 I could not agree more !

I think whatever picking technique one uses, be it wrist, fingers or elbow, if it feels good, sounds good and is relaxed, it IS good !


----------



## MattyCakes (Dec 31, 2007)

sorry, i didnt respond, but people have touched up on it, you get a lot more fine tuned control with your wrist. also even though you think you are relaxed using your wrist, it requires many more muscles to move that whole segment of your arm. it might feel like it, but you are still tense no matter how hard you try not to be. 

imagine, flossing your teeth holding a broom with floss on the end. compare that to how you regularly floss, bad anology i know but the intimate movements of your wrist become much more accuarate in the long run.


----------



## JBroll (Dec 31, 2007)

MattyCakes said:


> ...the intimate movements of your wrist become much more accuarate in the long run.



...

JJ?

Jeff


----------



## Mastodon (Dec 31, 2007)

Measure 46 is where it gets hard for me...fuck that shit.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Jan 1, 2008)

I CAN DO IT AT 190

Also I attempted the first part of that solo.

Nooooooo way not for now.


--e

Actually I can kinda get until end bar 41, but obviously not at speed.


----------



## ArchAngel1024 (Jan 6, 2008)

It's a simple matter of keeping tempo, and memorizing your picking speed.

IMO, it's a simple song, it's not too fast (and personally, I only consider tremolo picking anything averaging 32nd notes) (Look for Straight Through the Telephone Pole by Paul Gilbert, that's some fast chords in the begging).


----------



## Xtremevillan (Jan 25, 2008)

I am up to Measure 46, haha.


----------



## dpm (Jan 29, 2008)

Good to see you're progressing with this, keep it up!


----------



## Naren (Jan 29, 2008)

In a similar vein, I too have been consistantly practicing with a metronome. Since I was having trouble at around 230BPM, I started over at 160BPM, slowly increasing by 1BPM every day or two and I have noticed some improvement. Still got a ways to guy. I don't understand how Santuzzo maxes out his tremolo picking at 140BPM through wrist picking when tremolo picking at 160 and 170 isn't that difficult at all.  For me, it starts to get kind of difficult to get the tremolo picking completely accurate above 200, but I'm still working on it. The bass player in my band introduced a song that he said he had tried at 4 different bands he was in and they always told him it was too fast and he ended up not being able to use it. He said he didn't want to lower the tempo at all, so we added that song as well (the drummer can handle the speed with practice; he can handle the speed; and I've been practicing it and can handle it for the most part). Been practicing it, but it's pretty tough. 

Hope I keep getting better too.

 Glad to see that XtremeVillain realized that there IS a way that people can do that.


----------



## Maniacal (Jan 29, 2008)

If you can brush your teeth you can pick at 160bpm


----------



## Xtremevillan (Feb 22, 2008)

Xtremevillan, you n00b.

Rhythm 84 47 - Putfile.com
TooTT - Putfile.com
totts - Putfile.com

(Improvised ending)


----------



## InTheRavensName (Feb 22, 2008)

not read all 7 pages, so sorry if this has been said, but the grouping there isn't too tough, are you trying to pick it as something like 1 (123456) 1 (123456) instead of 12345678 12345678 , with the powerchords as an accent rather than as a separate chord? If any of this makes sense...well, I'll be stunned


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 22, 2008)

Naren said:


> In a similar vein, I too have been consistantly practicing with a metronome. Since I was having trouble at around 230BPM, I started over at 160BPM, slowly increasing by 1BPM every day or two and I have noticed some improvement. Still got a ways to guy. *I don't understand how Santuzzo maxes out his tremolo picking at 140BPM through wrist picking when tremolo picking at 160 and 170 isn't that difficult at all.*  For me, it starts to get kind of difficult to get the tremolo picking completely accurate above 200, but I'm still working on it. The bass player in my band introduced a song that he said he had tried at 4 different bands he was in and they always told him it was too fast and he ended up not being able to use it. He said he didn't want to lower the tempo at all, so we added that song as well (the drummer can handle the speed with practice; he can handle the speed; and I've been practicing it and can handle it for the most part). Been practicing it, but it's pretty tough.
> 
> Hope I keep getting better too.
> 
> Glad to see that XtremeVillain realized that there IS a way that people can do that.



I don't understand it either.
Fast picking is just very, very difficult for me.
And I think it has a great deal to do with me being a lefty playing righty.
When I want to tremolo pick really accurately and in control, I max out at about 160-170-180. 
If I do short burst of say only 4 beats (4 notes on each beat) I might get it faster.
So, maybe I should practice in bursts?


----------



## JBroll (Feb 22, 2008)

Do fast bursts, and then half-time them - 16ths, then 8ths or 8th triplets. Then do longer bursts, and keep the half-time stuff the same length. Then shorten the half-time, until you don't need it. Or, try doing those bursts, and then try tacking a second burst onto the end, and then going back into single bursts. Lather, rinse, repeat, until you can consistently do the bursts longer.

Jeff


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 22, 2008)

JBroll said:


> Do fast bursts, and then half-time them - 16ths, then 8ths or 8th triplets. Then do longer bursts, and keep the half-time stuff the same length. Then shorten the half-time, until you don't need it. Or, try doing those bursts, and then try tacking a second burst onto the end, and then going back into single bursts. Lather, rinse, repeat, until you can consistently do the bursts longer.
> 
> Jeff



Thanks for the advice !

I will try this !!!


----------



## JBroll (Feb 22, 2008)

I could try Powertabbing some basic examples but I'm nowhere near my Windows box so it'll have to be later.

Jeff


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 22, 2008)

JBroll said:


> I could try Powertabbing some basic examples but I'm nowhere near my Windows box so it'll have to be later.
> 
> Jeff



Dude, that would be awesome !

Thanks so much !


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Feb 24, 2008)

Santuzzo said:


> I don't understand it either.
> Fast picking is just very, very difficult for me.
> And I think it has a great deal to do with me being a lefty playing righty.
> When I want to tremolo pick really accurately and in control, I max out at about 160-170-180.
> ...



I've been having the same exact problem in the same exact situation... so I tried lefty guitar playing... and low and behold... I'm more then twice as fast (but its liek starting guitar all over -_-' )


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 24, 2008)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I've been having the same exact problem in the same exact situation... so I tried lefty guitar playing... and low and behold... I'm more then twice as fast (but its liek starting guitar all over -_-' )



Yes, I tried that, too a few years ago, I still have a lefty guitar. And yes, my picking was much faster, but I didn't have the patience to start all over after playing played righty for more than 15 years....

Now I'm basically stuck, and I will have to work it out playing righty, I'll need to practice tons and I will need lots of patience.
Sometimes I feel there is some good improvements and at other times I just feel like


----------

